# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Torredembarra y Vinaroz.

## Bilbo

Hola amigos, disculparéis lo mucho que he tardado en volver a escribir pero es que actualmente no tengo ordenador en mi casa y me conecto muy poco desde otros lugares.

Dicho esto el objeto de mi nueva visita es preguntar si existen magos aficionados como yo o profesionales en la localidad de Torredembarra, provincia de Tarragona y en la localidad de Vinaroz, provincia de Castellón.

Esos son mis lugares de veraneo y deseo conocer a gente con la que intercambiar conocimientos y mejor aún trabar una excelente amistad.

Podeis contestarme aquí directamente o bien enviarme un mensaje bien por el foro o a mi e-mail que es antuanksp@hotmail.com

Muchas gracias.

----------


## MagNity

si, y hay un post en su lugar correspondiente,.. almenos de gente de tarragona...xD

mira en cambalache encuentros y lo encontraras...

----------

